# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Segway S-Pod يُحول حلم الأشخاص الكسالى إلى حقيقة

## mohamed73

نحن على يقين من أن العديد منكم على دراية بـ Segway، فقد كانت هذه  الأخيرة واحدة من أوائل الشركات التي صنعت الهوفر بورد ( Hoverboard ).  تطورت الشركة منذ ذلك الحين ووسعت من إبداعاتها ومنتجاتها، وفي معرض  الإلكترونيات الإستهلاكية CES 2020 المنعقد حاليًا بمدينة لاس فيغاس  الأمريكية، قامت شركة Segway بالكشف عن أحدث إبداعاتها، والذي يحمل إسم  Segway S-Pod.
 إن ما يجعل Segway S-Pod فريدًا وممتعًا للغاية هو أنه تم تصميمه ليبدو  وكأنه كرسي صالة، إلا أنه يملك عجلات مما يعني أنه يمكنك الجلوس عليه  والقيادة. بالتأكيد، هناك الكثير من العربات الشخصية التي تأتي مع مقاعد،  ولكننا نشك في أنك ستجد واحدة مريحة مثل Segway S-Pod.
 بطبيعة الحال، نحن لم نجربه بأنفسنا، ولكن يبدو أن Segway S-Pod سيكون  مريحًا وممتعًا إلى حد ما. ووفقا لشركة Segway، فقد صرحت بالقول : ” Segway  S-Pod هو وسيلة نقل ذكية من الدرجة الأولى للأماكن الواسعة المغلقة مثل  المطارات والمدن الترفيهية والمراكز التجارية. هو عبارة عن مركبة آمنة ذات  توازن ذاتي يتم التحكم فيها عن طريق لوحة تنقل مساعدة بديهية “. 
 أوضحت شركة Segway أيضًا أن الكرسي الكهربائي Segway S-Pod سيكون قادرًا  على السير بسرعة تصل إلى 24 ميلاً في الساعة، وهي سرعة كبيرة بالنسبة  لجهاز من هذا النوع، ويستطيع أيضًا قطع مسافة تصل إلى 43 ميلاً قبل الحاجة  إلى إعادة الشحن.

----------

